# Backyard Engineering Fountain Pen Desk Set



## Jgrden (Dec 21, 2021)

A three stage fountain pen delivery system. The tower tilts and lays nearly flat. The tracktor moves the launch pad back for forth. There are three led lights for appearance. Three battery compartments are built in.  One is 9 v, other is 4.5 v and the  last is 3 v.  the pen is 24 g plate fountain pen modified . Magnets hold it straight in the launch tower. There is a mini level to show the action on the tilt  Compound levers run off a mini motor located in the base. It would take a mini engineer to figure out how to change the batteries. There is a video showing the tilt and trator action if you would like to see it, let me know


----------



## Curly (Dec 21, 2021)

It's brilliant but you should have saved it for the bash in case there was a contest it would fit. Runaway winner for sure.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 21, 2021)

That looks like a lot of fun to build.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 22, 2021)

I would love to see a video of it. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 23, 2021)

That’s cool. I would like to see more photos and the vid.


----------



## howsitwork (Dec 24, 2021)

Very different.

Happy Christmas


----------



## Hubert H (Dec 30, 2021)

WOW!


----------

